# Car washing etiquette



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all! Just wondered how you wash and polish your car? What is this two bucket method I hear of? I've had my TT for just four days and I've already washed her twice.

I'd be interested to know how you look after the second most expensive thing in your life (after your wife )


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

(husbands aren't expensive )


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

richmcveigh said:


> Hi all! Just wondered how you wash and polish your car? What is this two bucket method I hear of? I've had my TT for just four days and I've already washed her twice.
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you look after the second most expensive thing in your life (after your wife )


I don't bother with 2 bucket method.

Rinse with water

I then use a wash mitt and clean the mitt after washing each panel working from the top down.

I only dip in the top half of soapy water to prevent picking up dirt and grit

Use a separate mitt for the wheels/exhuast

I then rinse (low pressure Flexi-hose)

Then dry using Micro-fibre Drying towels (Kent make a cracking one)

Bit of Poorboys Quick Detailing Spray then all done 

I do clean the engine bay/under the bonnet lid every week as I like it clean and tidy under there too 

Everyone has their own methods but that's mine - hope it helps dude 

Daz


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

richmcveigh said:


> Hi all! Just wondered how you wash and polish your car? What is this two bucket method I hear of? I've had my TT for just four days and I've already washed her twice.
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you look after the second most expensive thing in your life (after your wife )


This may help

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... dvice.html


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> I don't bother with 2 bucket method.


Not sure why you wouldn't bother with the 2 bucket method, I'd always recommend it. When you think about it logically it makes sense. Why would you rinse your dirty mitt in the water you're about to put back onto the car. Doesn't really matter where you get the water from in the bucket, after a couple of rinses your wash water will be turning brown with dirt surely? Also doesn't take much effort to just fill another bucket with clean water and just rinse your mitt in that first, before transferring to the wash bucket then back onto the car.
As you say, everyone has their own method though and if you feel it's not of benefit then don't use it


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Where's a good place to get one of these washing mitts? I've never used one before... Halfords? The two bucket method will be new to me!

When polishing, how many panels do you do at once and leaving the polish on for how long??


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I only dip in the top half of soapy water to prevent picking up dirt and grit

Daz[/quote]

That dirt will still be floating around in there. Regardless of how far you dip


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

there's always dirt on the bubbles on the top also, 2 bucket method is best


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

Depends if your car is covered in swirl marks already, then I wouldn't bother. Only if the paint has been fully corrected id go the extra mile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Experimented with loads over the years. I'm a medium effort kinda guy. (Novelty has worn off, but still happy to spend an hour or so on it).

Jet wash first, 2 buckets, megs wash mitt, any combined shampoo is fine (using simonz at the mo, seems good), auto glym extra gloss protection to finish. (Yeah I know this should go on OVER a wax, but it suits me fine, finish on the car is good).

Gives me the finish I want and lasts for ages. Just tried auto glym wheel protector and last couple of washes I've just jet washed them, with very satisfactory results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Tried the two bucket method with a wash mitt for the first time the other day and instantly noticed the difference. There were much fewer dried water marks and I only had to wash her once rather than going over her twice.

Here were my tools...







(not including the cling film!)

And here's the end result...


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lovely job mate 

8)


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

I tried the 5 bucket method but got confused what to dip in where and lost my wash mit.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I use the 2 bucket method but wash, rinse then dry each panel that way you get no water marks sun or not!


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)

I swear by the 2 bucket technique, would never go back to 1 bucket now!


----------

